# Myth & Magic



## Isabo (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi all,

Does anybody know any good forums or online websites for fantasy writers (preferably myth & magic, not sci fi)?  If anyone could point me in the right direction, I'd greatly appreciate it.  I'm currently writing a fantasy novel and it would be good to share ideas and critique with fellow fantasy writers. 

thanks & happy writing   
isabo x


----------



## Chrispian (May 11, 2003)

Isabo, I don't know of too many, but here are a couple that I visit from time to time:

http://pub32.ezboard.com/barwzworld
http://pub45.ezboard.com/bgiftofthepen
http://pub18.ezboard.com/bthestoryboard65723
http://pub83.ezboard.com/buriel

Hope that helps. If you run across any more, share them here!


----------



## Isabo (May 12, 2003)

*Fantasy*

Thanks Chrispian,

Will check them out & let u know if I find anything else

isabo x


----------



## False Dawn (May 12, 2003)

You've been to ARWZ, Chrispian? I'm a regular there, and I can thoroughly reccomend it. It is a great website.


----------



## Chrispian (May 12, 2003)

I'm a frequent lurker in ARWZ. I would like to get more involved when time permits!


----------

